# erie ice bite report



## captmike

well after spending half of morning checking out crane we ended up back off catawba. bite was slower for us today but had a steady pick. plenty of fish around, just were very finicky. will update when we get in tomorrow.


----------



## jimbobber

what size vib's & pimp's do you guy's use . iam new at this erie icefishin . goin up sat . 


thanks jim:G


----------



## Big Chief

I fished Catawba yesterday as well. Would have never known it was Wednesday!!! Parking lot was FULL. I fished NE of the pack and had 4 keepers and 7 fish less than 15" that went back. Ice still in good shape. Bite was best from 11 til 1. It is going to be a complete cluster ____ this weekend; as Catawba is all we have right now. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## jimbobber

what size vib's & pimp's do you guy's use . iam new at this erie icefishin . goin up sat . or any other help u can give me


thanks jim:G


----------



## Double J

Swedish pimples #5,#6 jiggin rapala #5 fav colors are firetiger,blue silver for raps,pimples-blue and silver,blue gold,green,chartruese.there are times when you need to use the #7's like with heavy current so you can stay under the vex.Important to remember,all these sizes produce,but the # 7's are 3/4oz and are too heavy for alot of ice rods.Make sure you hook a shiner on each treble.Good fish'n.


----------



## bassmastermjb

Guys have been picking up size 7 pimples,1/2oz and 3/4oz Hopkins spoons, 3/8oz Vibe-s, 3/8 and 1/2oz Silver Buddies.I have a buddy thats been fishing out past Catawba since yesterday morning.He said the fish are there, but the bite was slow and didn't catch 2 fish on the same lure all day.The only lures used that didn't catch any fish were the Rapala Jigging minnows and Raps.He finished with 11 eyes between 2 of them.His advise to anyone going is to get there early.As of 8am this morning there's over 500 guys out on the ice and the parking lots have been full since 6am............Mark


----------



## jimbobber

for the imfo guys . just hope they turn on by sat .i got a 2.5 hour drive up there 


thanks again jim:G


----------



## crittergitter

Sounds like this weekend will be a zoo. I did see a forcast high for Saturday and Sunday in the single digits. Be careful guys. If you are without a shanty that could be some brutal fishing conditions. I am in the process of planning a weekday next week, maybe Thursday. It may be crowded then to, but I gotta believe this weekend will be a zoo.


----------



## Reellucky

Those fish have lockjaw and it's not going to get better until there is opportunity to spread out. Been out 3 days, all during the week, we have caught fish but we are working extremely hard for what we do get. You won't see me this weekend, or I may just drive up and watch the chaos from a far. The parking lot situation is a joke!!! You morons that park long ways in the lot and not in parking spots should all be towed. It's like most where born yesterday or just do not care. I'm betting on at least 2 fist fights by Sunday night. Lots of guys upset at a slow bite and I heard some $*#! talking. All I did was laugh and tell them what to do/use. Now here's what we have been doing to get bit. I see someone mention 1 minnow on each hook. We found that we had to put 2-3 per hook so totaling up to 9 or more minnows a lure. I'm also removing the hook and replacing it with a thinner wire treble hook, helps with keeping more bait on while jigging the way we are to get bit. The best bite has come between 10 and 2pm. After 2 they shut DOWN! And in 3 days we have only pulled 2-3 right off the bottom.These fish are reacting to a 2 ft jig and a constant motion. Draw em in with a natural jig and keep working it in the same fashion, if you change cadence it seems they shy away. Also, be prepared to change colors often, seems like after you get 1-2 on a color you have to change to get bit again. Fish are VERY picky right now. We have moved quite a bit but have noticed that the fish are all over and it seems like staying still and bringing them in was the best bet. The hot color has been silver/purple in a pimple, followed by cicada's and the norm. Keep that bait at about 22 and pump it to 20. Most of the depth has been 24-25 but taking fish at 20-22. Good Luck with the bite and good luck at the lot! You guys going better be there at 4am or you will be parking in BFE.

I'm starting to think about fishing the night bite out there. The fish are there, it just seems like I have to try a different approach. 

This is to the guys I seen in a souped up golf cart! You asked me if I thought it would be safe on the ice, well I thought it would be safe until 6 guys jumped on it with all the gear making the ride about 3,000 pounds!!!LOL you guys looked liked tour guys for an African Safari!!! Nuts!!!! The best part being that all you had was a golf cart, a chair, and a fishing rod with no live bait, or cover. Then you go on to ask if the fish will fit through an 8" hole or if you should drill one right next to it!!!LOLOL!!!! After 20 minutes you left to get your shanty that was in your trunk of your car and get a hot breakfast, Dude, you never came back!!!! Oh well! You made my week!!!!


----------



## roger23

we have been fishing early,,doing well until the crowds show up,,,we have been keeping the eaters and releasing the bigger ones,also catching a lot of 13-14 inch ones,,,you are right about the parking ,,we are leaving from private property,,,I don't think we will even try this week end,,,maybe the marina


----------



## Grizz

In years past, I have been able to park by the ferry and access the ice just to the west of the dock to head out when the Ice conditions permitted. Is that possible for this weekend?

Thanks
Grizz


----------



## hiddenlake

LMFAO @ Reellucky, you said it brotha !!!!!


----------



## ErieEye

Walked out of Catawba today to try for some eyes. Stopped just short of the big pack. Set up next to some guys that had fished that spot the last 2 days and had done well in that spot. We fished for 2 hours and never had a bite. Desided it wasn't worth staying. Never saw a fish on the ice and the people we talked to didn't do any good either.


----------



## walleye kid

Where is a good place to fish?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

ErieEye said:


> Walked out of Catawba today to try for some eyes. Stopped just short of the big pack. Set up next to some guys that had fished that spot the last 2 days and had done well in that spot. We fished for 2 hours and never had a bite. Desided it wasn't worth staying. Never saw a fish on the ice and the people we talked to didn't do any good either.


Don't know where you were   
Reellucky don't give too much away lol....


----------



## island troller

Was very surprise to see catawba parking lot so crowded for a thursday. Even seen people double parked. Hope the vehicles trapped in the parking lot planned on fishing late. Just imagine what the weekend will be like. May need to get there friday night to get a parking spot for Saturday's fishing. 

Heard SBI is heating up, that is another options and is a little more peaceful.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

No doubt I.T. long time since I've seen you post 
Dad almost got boxed in today


----------



## captmike

was a tough bite for us today ended up with 18 eyes caught. fish had lockjaw for us .


----------



## Reellucky

NSOF- 

That's only half of what we had to do to get bit! 
And I might be lying about the first half 


Having a feeling Friday's bite will be Good...


----------



## island troller

NorthSouth

Yea, too much work and deer hunting. Time to get back in the fishing mode.
Going to SBI next week, should be a great time.


----------



## ErieEye

NSOF thanks for the reply. Its always nice to get a smarta$$ reply when you report on these sights. I'll tell ya where we were, we fished right there at the big pressure ridge(1st one). Would have walked farther but when your 70 years old that extra mile or two is a big deal, especially when you don't know if the guys on out are doing anything either. Don't worry about giving any details on where you were, I won't be back to catch any of YOUR fish. Thanks again.


----------



## Hardtop

Anyone know what time Rickards opens on weekends.......?


----------



## tfranjesh

Erie Eye:

I appreciate your report. Don't let the other guy get to you. His post have been consitstantly the same since I have been on this site.......dificult to extract useful information. Very secretive too.

Tom


----------



## ohiobuck

Hardtop said:


> Anyone know what time Rickards opens on weekends.......?


 it said 6:00 am on his door but they get there early some times


----------



## Networthy

Rickard's opens at 6am. I called Wednesday to find out I'm heading up tonite to get bait for Sunday, two hour drive, don't want to be the last one standing when the music stops at the parking lot.
Has any one heard any chatter about fishing further east like say Huron, I've only ever gone out of Catawba on the ice. Or what about Mazurics?


----------



## allspecies

I fished out of the Sate Park Thursday...first time on Erie hardwater. I was a little scared, but seeing buckets full of fish on the back of 4 wheelers helped me get over it! The bad thing is that we were dragging a 2 man shanty with all the gear. We went as far as our backs would take us...somewhere in between the pressure ridge and the big packs. Jigged hard for a few hours with only one bite that felt Perchy...It was very cool to be out there, until it got dark...the the ice started popping and grunting and cracking. Scared the s*** out of us us so we called it a day.


----------



## tfranjesh

That perchy bite was probably a walleye......they have been hitting light.








allspecies said:


> I fished out of the Sate Park Thursday...first time on Erie hardwater. I was a little scared, but seeing buckets full of fish on the back of 4 wheelers helped me get over it! The bad thing is that we were dragging a 2 man shanty with all the gear. We went as far as our backs would take us...somewhere in between the pressure ridge and the big packs. Jigged hard for a few hours with only one bite that felt Perchy...It was very cool to be out there, until it got dark...the the ice started popping and grunting and cracking. Scared the s*** out of us us so we called it a day.


----------



## Perchy101

tfranjesh said:


> That perchy bite was probably a walleye......they have been hitting light.


Hey! I haven't been underwater at Erie for awhile now... So


----------



## jimbobber

COMDOWN GUYS... this is supposed to fun & educational...

well any way i was going to go up there . (catawba) this weekend but i packed my boxing gloves away along time ago . iam going up wed. instead

DING..DING 2 round


----------



## captmike

geowol and kozak with a pair of ten pounders










geowol was smiling big!


















fishing was hard today, fish would look but not eat!


----------



## Reel Thing

Thanks Mike for everything and I'm still smilin big 
Had a great day and hope to see you again reel soon

Anyone looking to hook up with Mike He's a great guy recommend him highly
We had alot of fun today
geowol


----------



## allspecies

Hey-

Im not gonna single that guy out, but I feel like this whole site has become elitist....where the dudes who "know" each other trade information through PM's and noone really gives up any real info...there are a FEW spots that clearly deserve protection from the millions of eyes on the internet. Lake Erie isnt one of them. the funny thing is. most of those spots get exposed by those who haven't figured it all out, while these weasily little turds protect "their" spots and think that they are somehow better than the rest. I politely asked a guy on a 4 wheeler at Catawba yesterday how far out he caught his limit, he loooked at me with disdain, and barely muttered an answer. hey thanks buddy. what do you think? if I WALK my shanty 4 miles out on a frozen lake, and MAYBE catch 2 fish, there wont be any fish left for YOU tomorrow???? I have tried to find info/reports, in the interest of saving gas money and time, over the past couple of weeks and received few responses....too bad


----------



## swantucky

allspecies said:


> Hey-
> 
> Im not gonna single that guy out, but I feel like this whole site has become elitist....where the dudes who "know" each other trade information through PM's and noone really gives up any real info...there are a FEW spots that clearly deserve protection from the millions of eyes on the internet. Lake Erie isnt one of them. the funny thing is. most of those spots get exposed by those who haven't figured it all out, while these weasily little turds protect "their" spots and think that they are somehow better than the rest. I politely asked a guy on a 4 wheeler at Catawba yesterday how far out he caught his limit, he loooked at me with disdain, and barely muttered an answer. hey thanks buddy. what do you think? if I WALK my shanty 4 miles out on a frozen lake, and MAYBE catch 2 fish, there wont be any fish left for YOU tomorrow???? I have tried to find info/reports, in the interest of saving gas money and time, over the past couple of weeks and received few responses....too bad


I guess I am one of those turds you speak of. But for reasons other than you think. The ice on Erie is rarely 100% "safe". The crack that runs from Cawtaba to Metzgers is not called the 911 crack for nothing. I fished late ice off Crane years back, the first day there were 25 of us. The second 50. I posted aboout where I was fishing and there were better than 200 the following day. 

I had plans to go a couple days later and awoke to a south wind, I did the smart thing and went to work. A bunch of guys went anyway. A good bunch of the guys that went ended up on CNN. They either did not know better or let a few fish cloud their judgement. How many of those guys would have been out there had I not posted?? 

I refuse to encourge people to go out there that have no business doing so. If that makes me a turd, so be it I've been called far worse


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

swantucky said:


> I guess I am one of those turds you speak of. But for reasons other than you think. The ice on Erie is rarely 100% "safe". The crack that runs from Cawtaba to Metzgers is not called the 911 crack for nothing. I fished late ice off Crane years back, the first day there were 25 of us. The second 50. I posted aboout where I was fishing and there were better than 200 the following day.
> 
> I had plans to go a couple days later and awoke to a south wind, I did the smart thing and went to work. A bunch of guys went anyway. A good bunch of the guys that went ended up on CNN. They either did not know better or let a few fish cloud their judgement. How many of those guys would have been out there had I not posted??
> 
> I refuse to encourge people to go out there that have no business doing so. If that makes me a turd, so be it I've been called far worse


I shouldn't post but I will anyways,
Swanny you make a good point
And yes it's true many reports go through pm's because if they didn't it would be just like he said, soooo many ppl read the net and don't give anything back.
I can't say I post reports anymore on here because you have to be a really nice person to do so. You have to take into account that posting that report will not help you and you have the risk that someone will be there the next day.... You complain about a guy not telling you where the fish are, He had to go out there himself and find them I'd imagine he'd want you to do the same. (Now if someone asks me on the ice-I'll tell them.) Anyways even if alot of stuff isn't perfect on this site you can still learn alot! Also most of the time if someone needs a report I'll post a short and simple reply so that that person can shoot me a pm and they'll get a report the person who actually asked for it that is...
I look back on it now from this past year and have posted over 200 reports out there and 3-5 on here... I guess biggest isn't always best....
Don't get me wrong 
Delete if need be but if ya do I'd like a copy of the message 
Jonny


----------



## kozak

Thanks for a great day Mike. I look forward to hooking up with you again soon.


----------



## jimbobber

nice job (GEO) ... ya i myself have talled to mike on the phone he seams to be a nice guy . have u been back up to PI .I havent been there sent i ran into u up there .


jim:G


----------



## donkey

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I shouldn't post but I will anyways,
> Swanny you make a good point
> And yes it's true many reports go through pm's because if they didn't it would be just like he said, soooo many ppl read the net and don't give anything back.
> I can't say I post reports anymore on here because you have to be a really nice person to do so. You have to take into account that posting that report will not help you and you have the risk that someone will be there the next day.... You complain about a guy not telling you where the fish are, He had to go out there himself and find them I'd imagine he'd want you to do the same. (Now if someone asks me on the ice-I'll tell them.) Anyways even if alot of stuff isn't perfect on this site you can still learn alot! Also most of the time if someone needs a report I'll post a short and simple reply so that that person can shoot me a pm and they'll get a report the person who actually asked for it that is...
> I look back on it now from this past year and have posted over 200 reports out there and 3-5 on here... I guess biggest isn't always best....
> Don't get me wrong
> Delete if need be but if ya do I'd like a copy of the message
> Jonny


Well put NOSO!After my day with the Weasels on the Rocky River I would never post a location on the World Wide Web.
Just remember this before you sing.


----------



## kneedeep

First off Thanks for this web site and all who contribute to it. I was on the ice yesterday off Catawba and to tell you the truth if you don't know the ice it can be very scary. I was with my GF and although we had a blast just walking out there can be hair raising. but as far as advice? you have to get out and see for yourself, use common sense and dont put you or anyone at risk thats what i did and although we didnt catch any we had a good time and met some good people. some catching fish some weren't. but I would do it again and plan too soon. The choice is yours go out on your own and follow the trails or Hire a guide to put you on the fish or read about everyone else. I would like to know who to contact on Put in bay if I wanted to stay over night? any comments will be appreciated. 
Thankx


----------



## paintED

I bet next weekend there wont be quite as much pressure. At least Sunday anyway.


----------



## K gonefishin

I don't think there is anything wrong with fishing reports I do it all the time but when it comes to ice fishing guys are worried about posting a report of alot of fish or big fish say off Catawba and they are worried about every Tom Dick and Harry going out there and possibly getting themselves into trouble, Erie is no place to screw around on hardwater, it's not like hardwater fishing on a acre pond. I'm not an ice fisherman so I would never never in a million years try and get out there and navigate through ice because someone said it was "good ice" on the internet....now I know everyone is a know it all and they think they know what they are doing...these are also the same guys who end up putting a quad or sled through or worse. I actually respect my ice fishing friends for not running there fingers online, it's a dangerous world out on Erie ice and it's needs to be respected. 

As far as programs and stuff go, guys should help with that if they can.


----------



## ErieAngler

I dont get all the bickering between everyone. I agree with the safety issue, but as far as the fish, well they stick pretty close to the old adage, here today gone tomorrow. Ive never caught one from the pc and sometimes i dont catch them from the boat. Give a guy a fishing report and he may go fish, but whether he catches any or not is a whole nother story with a lot of other factors. Ive given reports about hot areas where I was fishing all by myself for a couple days while people were just running past me, and then next thing you know I had a "group" there with me, but most of the time, by the time that happened, the fish had moved on anyhow. I appreciate all the reports, I think the most value added is the info on the programs. The arguing over a fishing report seems rediculous. If you want to catch them, get out there and fish, because thats the only way it will happen. And unless you pull up to someone who gives you a real-time, right there that moment report, chances are, its luck at best.

Good luck fishing, be safe and fish on!


----------



## DaleM

Guys, lets keep this to reports of ice fishing on Erie, or reports on the ice conditions. If this bickering continues we will close this thread as well.
Why must it always turn into complaints and bickering? 
Sounds to me like several of you need to back away from the computer and get outside. There's a ton of fun waiting for you on the ice. If your not secure on Erie, don't fish Erie. There are 1000's of other lakes that you can fish. Also there are many members that will be glad to go out with you and help you catch fish. Just ask!


----------



## Reel Thing

Late night 
Here's the scoop on the day
Where: Erie West of Catawba
22ft
Started with all the normals Raps, pimples,Vibees, Buckshots
Fish would come up and go away
Decided to down size
Lindy Rattl'n Flyer spoon in 1/8 oz red it's a flier with a nice fall
Would pound the bottom 3 or 4 times and lift a foot rest a coulpe of second
then a big jig 1 foot or more and let it fall to the bottom usually the fish would come up when lifted and would bite on a slight shake
Most fish were coming right off the bottom with the exception of the big fish and it was up 17 ft and hit it on the fall
It all started at 2:00
Total for the day 
3 14" throw backs
Lost a 20"er at the hole
8 keepers
Still Smilin

Kozac
good fish man it was good to meet you guys

allspecies
There's a lot of information on the site with that and a little common sense 
you can put together a plan
Fish are everywhere on erie and right now they are on the migration for spawn
moving west
Water depth is a factor if you notice on most successful posts 20'- 25' seems to be the norm if you're a waker look for the safe areas that meets your plan of attack
Most that have posted with good results have been away from the crowds quiet waters that don't spook the fish and as Swantucky says once the crowds start it's time to move on which puts people in situations that they might not make through
Look at a map find the water for the that meets the pattern of the migration thats has safe ice and go for it.
A vex is almost useful tool once you get on the hard stuff if you have one it will tell you all you need to know on the fish if not the bottom is always a good place to start
All the info is here some you have to take with a grain of salt but the main thing is to be Safe and have Fun

Jimbobber
Heading PI 1st week of Feb


----------



## Networthy

Thanks for all of the posts guys. I live near Lima OH I drove up to warm up the cottage and buy bait and tackle for a few friends that will be going up with me and fishing the next two days. Drove by the State park at 8:00 this morning and the cops had the road blocked, people were parking in the school lot and FD lot. Went to Rickards at about 9:30 and the sheriff called while I was there and told them to start sending people to Mazuriks, because they were towing. So, I drove over to Mazuriks, shouldn't be any problem getting a parking spot there, only about ten guys there as of 10:00am, don't know how safe the ice is, there was a wide path of shove ice. If anyone has a report for Mazuriks I will be heading back up tonite and plan to go out of Catawba early in the morning, but might go else where if there is any good news. I would appreciate a PM. Thanks to all.


----------



## ErieEye

I think the problem with this is the tone of some responses on this thread. The previous responses on this thread with the username ErieEye were made by my father. I was fishing with him that day. He was doing what I feel was a service to the readers that haven't been out yet. We caught nothing that day, never had a bite. The response to that thread by one of the younger, less mature, users of this forum almost seemed as if he was thumbing his nose at us. Perhaps he has some growing up to do or maybe he is just a punk. I don't know. I've never met him. Don't care to. Some responses can make it look like the fish are jumping out of the holes. My father came on to inform people that they aren't. The fish are scattered over a large area. Put your time in and you'll get a few. NSOF maybe you need a girlfriend and a job to occupy some of your time. I appoligize for this response, just had to say something.


----------



## jbrown

this really chaps my you know what.... 

i open this thread to hopefully get a report on the ice conditions, crowds, fish being caught, etc. out off of catawba. and instead, i have to read through a bunch of crap... guys pissing and moaning about posting fishing reports??? come on. if you want to do that, start a new thread titled "Guys Who Don't Want to Talk About Fishing." Oh wait... that would deserve a whole different website too.


----------



## lskater

DaleM said:


> Guys, lets keep this to reports of ice fishing on Erie, or reports on the ice conditions. If this bickering continues we will close this thread as well.
> Why must it always turn into complaints and bickering?
> Sounds to me like several of you need to back away from the computer and get outside. There's a ton of fun waiting for you on the ice. If your not secure on Erie, don't fish Erie. There are 1000's of other lakes that you can fish. Also there are many members that will be glad to go out with you and help you catch fish. Just ask!


LOL Yeh what he said. Lighten up guys and get outside and enjoy the weather! And be safe. Remember in 2 months or so you can be jigging for them,so don't take any unneccesary chances. And save a few for me!


----------



## wallydog

Fished 2 miles north west Catawba today and I Caught 5.Biggest 6lb.looked like a slow day.Pimple's and Raps.Be Back out tomorrow.


----------



## BigBag

Fished 1.5 - 2 miles out of Catawba today- not a killer day for us- pretty slow actually. A buddy and myself only managed to pick 3 up ( all around 19-21"). Caught them on Swedish Pimples. With a minnow on each hook. Couple of feet off the bottom. Slow, short jig. We lost our tickets in short strikes. The bite was super lite. But the ones we did catch either hit it hard, or repeatedly came back. I think this is where the multiple minnows come into play, if they suck one off the hook the first time, they still have reason to come back for another round. Anyhow this info is for anyone willing to get off the couch and venture out there! Have fun, be safe, and use common sense.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

hahahahahahhaahaahahahahahahahahahaahaha
For most it was slow off catawba today but if you could keep your lure close to the bottom it was easy. Weather has it screwed up again...
Hopefully it will be better tomorrow
You can hit mazuriks crane creek miller ferry now which willl have us spread out a bit.


----------



## captmike

marked fish all day but had the worst case of lock jaw i have seen yet. this youngster managed a nice eye though on a number 2 rap without minnows.


----------



## toomuchwork

3 of us fished about 2 miles north west of Catawba. The bite was best in the morning and shut down around noon. Caught 7 - biggest was 23" and lost quite a few at the hole (outta practice). We were using silver/gold Williams Whitefish, silver or gold Pimples, and blue/white Jigging Raps with minnows on all hooks. Most were caught bottom bouncing a couple of times and then jigging slow about 1 foot off the bottom a few fish were suspended 3 to 6 feet off thebottom, depth was 20 to 24 feet. As stated before by others the Vexilar was a great help locating them but it doesn't whack 'em for you. GoodLuck - Go Whack 'em and Stack 'em!


----------



## bassmastermjb

I've never ice fished western Erie. By reading the reports given, If I were to go, there is more than enough information given here to get a general idea of where to start and what to use. If that don't work the rest of the decision making will be up to me.I would have a gameplan before getting on the ice. If plan A-B or C doesn't work I'll keep moving and trying different presentations till I find something that works.Ice fishing is a very strange sport, and success can be measured by as little as a foot or two in either direction some days.I fished a couple days ago and was putting a hurtin on the fish catching walleye and crappie.My buddy drilled a hole 2 feet from mine and nothing, not a hit, while I couldn't get my lure down fast enough pulling them out one after another............Mark


----------



## Juls

Keep an eye on the conditions, and the wind directions, fellas. Be safe out there!

http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/mo...sub&image=t1.09024.1622.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg


----------



## HOCKEY

STARTED AT 12.00 PM. at anchor point, bad ice in front re freezeing, can't get out, went to metger marsh, six air boats at ramp, out around west sister, ice in front of pier is bad, no foot traffic or machine can get out, moved to crane creek, ice good to 1.5 miles out , the open water has re frozen but is
only 4 inches thick roughly 200 ft. wide, then soild ice again, turtle creek
bad ice in front can't get out, camp perry rough ice out roughly i mile out, 
guys fishing 3 miles out 1 walleye for 12 men that came in, ice at port clition 
is very good 12 inches plus, move to catawba ramp at four pm. check everyone that came in , 2 men eight hours no fish, 6 men 6 hours 1 throw back, 4 men all day 3 walleyes, 3 men a limit 4.5 miles out away from 
everyone, everyone else less than 1 walleye per person small lure seem
to be working the best. Will be out next weekend


----------



## pig

thanks hockey are u the one who won the local 8 perch tourament this year. how many walleye did u catch today


----------



## cramerk

Same results as everyone else. Got nice fish both days. Dropped 4 fish on Friday but did get a few 7 #'s. Fished with ying6 and EE and got fish going early but died off. did end up with this pig, which made the cold go away for a few minutes. Ice was 12 inches but did hear of a sled going in on sat when they creaped across a pressure crack. be safe and good luck..


----------



## fishslim

Great looking fish Kent glad you guys got a few nice ones.


----------



## swantucky

kneedeep said:


> First off Thanks for this web site and all who contribute to it. I was on the ice yesterday off Catawba and to tell you the truth if you don't know the ice it can be very scary. I was with my GF and although we had a blast just walking out there can be hair raising. but as far as advice? you have to get out and see for yourself, use common sense and dont put you or anyone at risk thats what i did and although we didnt catch any we had a good time and met some good people. some catching fish some weren't. but I would do it again and plan too soon. The choice is yours go out on your own and follow the trails or Hire a guide to put you on the fish or read about everyone else. I would like to know who to contact on Put in bay if I wanted to stay over night? any comments will be appreciated.
> Thankx


Get ahold of Bud Gehring and he can set you up on the island. It is not a cheap trip $40 per person round trip on the airboat to get out there, $75 per day for a guide, and whatever it costs you for a room there. All said its worth the $$ to do it every now and agian. Take your pretty girlfriend and Bud may give you a discount


----------



## waterwalker

Location: between Mouse IS and the monument
Ice Conditions: 8 -10 with a few spots 4-5
Depth: 29 ft
Dated fished:1/25/08

Started @ 8:30 and fished until a lil after 2. Only consistent program I found was inconsistency. Had bites on everything from pimples ,rapalas,buckshots and lil cleos,slow jigging, tapping bottom ,and aggressive jigging,couldn't figure out what they wanted.The 2 I did manage to hook up good on took the pimple on a 3-4 foot lift shake and drop. Current really picked up after 12:30 and couldn't keep a big pimple on the bottom. Picked up 2 on a green pimple, lost 2 @ the hole on a rapala,and had about 4-5 bites i couldn't connect on.Headin back out now. Will report tonite.


----------



## ICED OVER EYES 75

went out of catawba sunday about 2 miles out between the 2 big groups the bite was very slow marked some fish on the vex but just alot of lookers. I did manage to pick up 2 nice fish 1 being the biggest 1 I ever caught through the ice! 28 inches.


----------



## waterwalker

Date fished: Today
Location: 1 mile toward Green from Cawtaba
Ice conditions: same
Water clarity: very

Dropped first line @ 8:06 couple short strikes before 9:10 then a fast and furious frenzy til 9:28. 5 landed in that period. A couple more short strikes between 9:30 and 2:10 and #6,7,8,9 between 2:10 and 2:30. 2-5 lber's the other 4-3# keepers. Released fish identical 18"ers


----------



## swone

Way to go waterwalker, you have succeeded where so many others (myself included) have failed. Did you go out of the state park? I was wondering if it is safe and legal to walk out of the ferry.


----------



## Networthy

waterwalker- congrats I probably saw you out there, 4 of us fished Sunday and 
two of us fished Monday. Catching only 2 fish. Sunday we got to the state park at 4:15 am walked out to the line where EVERY body and their was driving through to go toward F can. Didn't know we were in the middle of the main highway. Fished until 4:30pm. Today, we got out around 9:00. Went about 1.75 miles nnw fished 500 yards or better from any other person. We were about smack dap in the middle of the pack out of Catawba and the pack off of Starve Island Shoal. We tried raps, pimples, buckshots, and darn near anything else in our boxes. Tried every jigging tactic/ depth and could not get bit. We fished water that had clarity of about 10', water clarity of 5' and water with about 2' of clarity. What did we do wrong???????? I have NEVER fished so hard, man I'm sorry for the whining but I'm just really bummed out. Best fishing to all who read, and have fun.


----------



## Lundy

Networthy,

Did you have a vexilar or similar? 

Were you actually on fish?


----------



## kneedeep

Thanks Swantucky, tried to jew Bud down but he wasn't going for it  but we are planning a trip to the islands in Feb but untill then I have been hitting catawba did ok today but the bite was slow hitting jigging Raps on Blue/silver and orang/gold ice shifted a lil today as the crack just off miller opened up a bit. anyone know if the ponds on the South east of side or RT 2 and US 269 before the bay bridge is private looks like it would hold crappie and big gills?


----------



## captmike

bite picked up today. jeff brought his son ben and he tore em up pretty good.


----------



## waterwalker

swone said:


> Way to go waterwalker, you have succeeded where so many others (myself included) have failed. Did you go out of the state park? I was wondering if it is safe and legal to walk out of the ferry.


Thanks swone,
Safe being a relative term, yes I went out just east of the ferry dock and walked straight toward green.
Net, thank you also
What did we do wrong???????? Lundy probably answered your ???? even thought I rarely use a fishfinder and never a vex , to me it's all about confidence and knowing that there are fish out there. In the morning it did not matter what you threw at them.Afternoon most were caught on a deadstick 10-30 seconds after a very slight 3-5" twitch. Caught fish on everything , including my nemisis the rapala. Even the slick minnow produced 1 fish for me.

As a side note,to the persons that left the burnt shanty on MY lake, just because you are pissed at your own stupidity does not give you the right to leave your hunk of junk out there irregardless of the fact that I will now use the hardware and unburnt portions as a upgrade to my rig.EOR


----------



## OhYeah

kneedeep said:


> anyone know if the ponds on the South east of side or RT 2 and US 269 before the bay bridge is private looks like it would hold crappie and big gills?


The ponds are private & owned by Lagoon Deer Park. They do offer public fishing when they are open June-October. A past State record bluegill was caught there, in I believe the 80's. 

GR


----------



## Networthy

No, but I took my Aqua Vu on Sunday, I thought it broke so I didn't use it until about 20 minutes before we left, turned out that I had a switch on the back that wasn't set on cam so I wasn't getting any picture, but once I got it working, no I didn't see any fish, I guess one of use will have to invest in a vex or marc. Does anyone like using a cam over a vex?


----------



## Lundy

Networthy said:


> Does anyone like using a cam over a vex?


I have and use both and the majority of the times the answer would be the Vex easily.

The camera is great in the right situations but they are very limited. The vex is great ALL of the time.

I ice fished for 20 years(70's and 80's) blind, now I couldn't imagine ice fishing without a Vex or similar product.


----------



## Networthy

I'm wondering if the pic that captmike posted is where that fish was caught, very nice by the way, if so man that chaps my rear another 1/2 mile and I would have been there. The thing is, I wanted to catch fish without sitting on someone elses spot, you know try to find them on my own, and stay away from the big packs. I also had plenty of time to people watch, as I wasn't catching anything and noticed that most people were pack hopping. First, you'd see one guy over to the nne, pack his stuff up and head toward the pack toward the ssw, and then vise versa for another guy in the ssw pack, so we mostly stayed on the line we were on and just move closer or farther from shore, thinking that maybe clearer or muddier water was the key.


----------



## Cool Hunter

What do you guys think about the wind this weekend? 10-20mph the rest of the week and weekend. Is that pretty normal or will it cause problems?


----------



## tomb

Fished Sat and Sun in the NW pack off Catawba. Slow bite on Sat. 10 between three of us on #3 and #5 orange jigging raps, #5 gold pimple, clown jigging shad rap. Sunday was terrible, only had one fish hit (in our entire group of 5), and missed that one.


----------



## c. j. stone

Tomb, I know three guys who always get them and they got :S !(Sunday)


----------



## waterwalker

Lundy said:


> I have and use both and the majority of the times the answer would be the Vex easily.
> 
> The camera is great in the right situations but they are very limited. The vex is great ALL of the time.
> 
> I ice fished for 20 years(70's and 80's) blind, now I couldn't imagine ice fishing without a Vex or similar product.


I have used a buddy's camera a few times and was never impressed.Have seen the vex in use and it is an awesome product, just not for me.I have iced
Erie since 85 and really see no reason to invest in one unless you are a paid guide and have to get your clients on fish. I'm not much into gadgets and would rather fish than watch an electronic gizmo. It just seems everything has gotten way too technical,the reason I go is to get away from the techno, gotta have it now world. Everyone knows the W.B. is loaded with eyes right now, so if your not catching , your either not on fish, or they are not biting, A $99 hummingbird will tell ya that in less than a minute.
This is not knock on electonics or people who use them, just a different perspective.

"thinking that maybe clearer or muddier water was the key."

Don't know if I've ever looked for muddier water to fish,but have done well on the line from muddy to clear, very hard to find under ice and snow though.


----------



## Networthy

thanks for your replies, but I probably should have started a new thread or posted it in a thread for vex vs camera, for that question. again thank you.


----------



## Kastmaster93

my dad and i are probably going to go out with him either saturday or sunday..


----------



## Ransom244

Went out off catawba today 1/27. Fished for 5 hrs and between the 4 of us, we caught 7. We had four more up to the hole but lost them due to rookies trying to land them. Oh well, we were in the far east pack of ice shanties. The bite was a lot better than it was for me last friday seeing that i never had a bite then.


----------



## Snook

Fished the far east pack first thing in the morning and our group only landed 3fish by 9am. Headed west where my buddy was picking some up and we only ended up with 4 more. Funny thing is that my friends limited in both places yesterday. 30 were landed west and 24 landed east towards Mouse. Looks like you need to be there when they decide to hit????


----------



## fishingguy

Put one of these up for the presque guys, might be of use to someone. The coordinance on the bottom left is the end of the red line in 22 ft. The bottom right is distance of the red line. The depths are at low water datum so maybe add two to three feet.


----------



## freakofnature13

Caught this Fish Sat 1/24. with Capt. Mike. It was my first time ever on erie ice..This is my first lake erie ice walleye i caught him on a #6 Chartruese Pimple w the crushed ice tape minnow on every hook and 2 fresh minnow heads w a lil body left.. got him dead stickn after a sequence of light shakes..only saw 12 fish on the screen..hopefully i can go again when the bite is decent..live 3 hours away so keep me posted guys. I know if i can catch a couple that will keep me interested.


----------



## CMFish51

Was out with ya on Saturday FON....i think we parked next to each other at the lot...caught my fish on the same lure....

will keep you posted as the fishing should only get better the longer the ice season lasts....


----------



## PapawSmith

Heading out tomorrow am with a couple buds. I will post a report tomorrow afternoon. Where is everyone getting minnows early?


----------



## captmike

went up this evening to check things out for tomorrow. still had a slow pick this evening but the travel sucked in the snow. gonna be fun for a while getting out.


----------



## rattletraprex

captmike said:


> went up this evening to check things out for tomorrow. still had a slow pick this evening but the travel sucked in the snow. gonna be fun for a while getting out.


What's the best time to call you? Thanks Rex


----------



## erieflyguy

Is walking out from Catawba and dragging my shanty completely out of the question? I'd like to head up there Sunday but with this snow and the reported winds, I'd like to not make the 1 1/2 hour drive for nothing. Thanks for any advice. 

btw- My buddy has a quad, but I'm not sure he'll be able to get out. Are guys offering rides for $$ at all?


----------



## leadcorebean

if u were going out tomorrow id give ya a ride.. im leaving work around 10 get there by 12 and fishing sat too.. anyone wants to hook up pm me ill give my #


----------



## erieflyguy

leadcorebean said:


> if u were going out tomorrow id give ya a ride.. im leaving work around 10 get there by 12 and fishing sat too.. anyone wants to hook up pm me ill give my #


Thanks for the offer. I'll keep you in mind, but it looks like my buddy might be able to go and he's got a guad. Hopefully the bite is good.

How thick is the ice out there now?


----------



## FSHNERIE

I'm cold reading this forum.Must be getting old.Looking to transfer in the next few years to Florida.See you all in the spring...


----------



## Lightman

See you guys out there this weekend!


----------



## captmike

Smoked em today. didn't take long . Huge average size of fish to.


----------



## BOO

captmike,
I spoke with on the phone yesterday and inquired about your services. I was just wondering when me and a buddy could get in with you to fish, Hoping to go in the next week or so. It sounds like a good price and good services. I' ll be in touch with you in a few days

Jeremy


----------



## Just Ducky

Fished yesterday and our group of 7 caught 28 keepers and a few throwbacks. Be carefull going out this weekend with the strong winds. When we came back in there was a crack opening up about 4 to 6 inches. The first quad did not see it. I was on the second quad and noticed the slushy snow.


----------



## ScottB

captnmike, 
Your 2nd picture from the 29th looks an awful lot like the picture from the 26th.


----------



## krustydawg

ScottB said:


> captnmike,
> Your 2nd picture from the 29th looks an awful lot like the picture from the 26th.


LOL ! That's because it is ! Good catch...hmmm


----------



## captmike

limit again today. got mine in less than an hour
















guy got truck stuck a mile out


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

krustydawg said:


> LOL ! That's because it is ! Good catch...hmmm


I wish they wouldn't delete, move, and edit stuff.
I missed it and would have liked to see that slip up lol.
Good Luck Out There Guys-
Better Have A sled or 4wheel Drive
Jonny


----------



## joewallguy

Nice Capt. Mike. 
I will see you sunday, I will be with Matt.
Anyone think the warm up and wind will be a problem? Calling for up to 30mph S,SW Sat night and a bit windy on Sunday. ???


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

This wind will be!
I'd be out Sunday also if it weren't for that.
Be careful-I think your in good hands


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

From the looks of the pictures ...Lake Erie fishing is alive and well. I know what you guy's had for dinner yesterday...Enjoy yourselves and be careful...GOOD FISHING GUY'S.....Jim.....:B.... ....:B


----------



## weasel

i would like to get cpt mikes phone number if possible!


----------



## Kastmaster93

1 419 308 6925


----------



## crittergitter

Maybe a PM is more appropriate. Just a thought.


----------



## PapawSmith

crittergitter said:


> Maybe a PM is more appropriate. Just a thought.


I'd be willing to bet that Capt. Mike would like his phone number posted on every thread. I bet the OGF'ers alone are are providing a seldom seen ice fishing financial boost this season.  Not to mention the other 20,000 people trying to get out on Erie right now.


----------



## KaGee

Spam time! 

Just kidding.


----------



## captmike

don't mind the number at all. fishing was not hot for us today. Got two twelve pounders late in the day though.


----------



## roger23

night bite was good until about 10 pm,,sure got warm quick,,,


----------



## coopason

Nice picture Capt Mike. That's cousin Bobby, Those guys are having a blast..

Coop


----------



## roger23

I hope they got the roads cleaned up over night ,,,they sucked last night..if the wind keeps up may have to jump some cracks Monday....


----------



## captmike

got em better today 46 keepers landed. one 10.3 pounder. didn't get pics


----------



## B Thomas

what a moron with the truck


----------



## BigFathead

Just wanted to thank you for the info. We had no luck on Saturday but we did manage a couple this morning and lost a few and missed quite a few! We ended up a little east of where you said to go. I helped that guy get his truck out the first time but it was getting late when he got stuck the second time so I didn't stop to help again. I hope to get up again in 2 or 3 weeks. Thanks Again

A very exciting weekend! Nephew caught his ski mask, pulled the truck out with my atv, fought the wind saturday then finally found a couple fish!


----------



## Lundy

No front license plate on that truck.

Could he be from or neighbor state up north?


----------



## Lightman

I was out all weekend with nothing to show for it..no bites even, although a fellow ogf buddy did get a nice one saturday (and wow are those icy eyes tasty! -thx Bret). Finally after moving 4 times yesterday - either the move or the time paid off, about a half hour before sunset they turned on. I'm still new to ice fishing - lost one at the hole and a couple got off halfway up, but managed to put 3 nice ones in the box. A guy at the ramp pulled one perch (which surprised me) and since i wasn't enough for a meal he was nice enough to throw it my way. Here's yesterday's bounty.

I should add that on the near shore path back to catawba there were some severely slushy spots..I came back last night when it was getting dark and it was pretty scary. I avoided most of them, but could not avoid one, the quad bogged down and luckily I was carrying some momentum and pegged the throttle..felt like I hit a mudhole..very scary..be careful out there guys. I'm not sure what would have happened had I slowed down to a stop.


----------



## joewallguy

captmike said:


> got em better today 46 keepers landed. one 10.3 pounder. didn't get pics


I got a few Mike....

my big one










My bud's biggest 









Thanks Mike! We hit um good


----------



## Double J

Fished this past weekend fri sat sun.Decent bite fri pulled 9,buddy pulled 5.No magic lure.6 green gold pimple 5 fire tiger jiggin rap 6 bl and silver pimple all caught fish.More impotant was the presentation,really had to talk them into eating.sat and sun were really tough 6 fish each day.fished all over betweem green and rattle marked fish at each spot same story.It can only get better.Travel was the same at the islands as it was for you guys off mainland.slushy with drifts.Never got stuck but the slush holes were deep.Wish I had a better report to give .Can't wait to get back up there nonetheless.On a positive note,did catch and release some eyes under 15 in.Be sure to release these little guys as careful as possible to help the graet fishery we enjoy.DNR is out and about and wrote some tickets I heard on sat and sun.Good fish'n,Jeff.


----------



## freakofnature13

Nice walleyes boys..Going up Saturday w Capt Mike, Hope to hook up w something like that.


----------



## captmike

got em all today. landed a 12 pounder to sweeten deal.


----------



## Lightman

Woo it was hot today [email protected] I worked most of the day and although most looked at me like I was nuts, left catawba state park onto the ice to go fish around 445pm. In the next hour and fifteen minutes I lost two at the hole for various stupid novice reasons, one got off about halfway up, and then proceeded to get these guys in rapid succession. Unfortunately I then packed up as it was getting dark...could have stayed for one more but would rather be safe and I wanted to get back with at least some residual glow out there in the sky. Beautiful afternoon out there.


----------



## Reel Naughty

Mike, you have any open spots this Sat? PM me and let me know if you get a chance.

JD


----------



## Mr. Moony

4 of us caught 9 walleye. fished 300 yards west of starve island reef right at the big crack early morning bite was best hot lure today was the gold with green prism #7 pimple minnow on each hook. also took about 15 perch. also got a ticket by the game warden for not having my name and address on my ice shanty. $85! so beware make sure you put your name and address on your ice shanties


----------



## hiddenlake

Thanks for the update Mooney


----------



## Lightman

Mooney, where did you get the ticket from the warden re the shanty? That's a bummer. Sorry to learn from your misfortune but I did not realize it was required. Anyone have a link to erie ice laws?


----------



## Mr. Moony

they came right out on the ice and issued me a ticket but not the people next to me


----------



## Spawnwalker

Mr. Moony said:


> they came right out on the ice and issued me a ticket but not the people next to me


Is your shanty a permanant shanty or a portable type? I'm wondering because I dont have my name on my portable.


----------



## roger23

I always thought it was only required on permanent ones,,but this is what it says,,,

ICE ANGLERS may use holes no larger than 12 inches in diameter. In
Lake Erie ice anglers may use holes no larger than 12 inches in width.
Ice anglers may not use more than 6 tip-ups and 2 rods per person all
shelters and tip-ups must display the name and address of the owner or
user in English lettering


----------



## jay2k

Fished west of Mouse yesterday. No luck. Walked off by the ferry dock. Had 12 to 15 inches of ice at least. Water was 24' deep and could see down half of that. Lots of current. Guys were running to and from South Bass all day on quads and sleds. Very few marks there as well. Hope the ice holds up. Still need a good day.


----------



## ying6

They checked my shanty (portable) when they came out. He walked right over, saw it on the side and went on his way. Make sure it is on there!
Also checked my tag on the ATV, just like it was a boat. Don't know about that, but I had that updated as well.
They are definitely out there.


----------



## PapawSmith

ying6 said:


> Also checked my tag on the ATV, just like it was a boat. Don't know about that, but I had that updated as well.
> They are definitely out there.



I called the BMV and the ODNR last week and asked about any kind of sticker required for my JD Gator on the ice. The BMV had no idea and the ODNR said NO STICKER or registration is required for ATV's going on the ice.
On another note, the reports have been very quiet here the last couple days. Must be that the bite has shut down a bit. 
Sure would like to hear something positive from Capt. Mike or someone I would like to head out there tomorrow. Be nice to hear the bite has still been steady.


----------



## Ransom244

My three friends were out yesterday and only marked three fish on the Vex all day (didn't catch any of them). They were North west of mouse Island, they didnt see anyone else catching fish either.


----------



## WEBFOOTII

We fished from 1st light till 5 yesteday west of mouse about 2 miles pulled three SLOWWWWWW


----------



## ying6

I didn't know what they were doing but they definitely looked. They didn't say anything about that, but they did make reference to the address and name on the shanty. I didn't worry about it because I have the off road registration on it, just thought I would let anyone know they did check it.
thanks
Mike


----------



## toomuchwork

I am also planning to head out tomorrow and hope Capt. Mike or Capt. Scott will post an update. Don't wanna go swimmin just wanna go fishin:G


----------



## Whaler

Anybody who would drive his truck out onto Lake Erie ice especially with the currents that are in that area doesn't have both oars in the water !


----------



## Lightman

so how far out were you guys that got checked? Are the rangers on foot or quad? Just curious - name and address is and has been on my shanty on all sides as well as my atv sticker is up to date. I was out pretty far east the other day and did see a random guy walking with a backpack on, looked like he was walking across to putnbay..was that the ranger inspecting shanties?


----------



## Mr. Moony

there was three game hens in there hen buggy we were half way across south pass maybe a little closer to south bass.does not matter where you are - you're never to far from the long arm of the law!!!!


----------



## island troller

The DNR drove a Ranger all the way out to South Bass/Rattlesnake area from catawba to check everyone. I thought the State always said that the ice is never save to be on.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

island troller said:


> The DNR drove a Ranger all the way out to South Bass/Rattlesnake area from catawba to check everyone. I thought the State always said that the ice is never save to be on.


 
how many guys are way out there???


----------



## island troller

Most of the fishermen are coming off the islands to fish that area but it has been very very slow. Just a few driving their sleds from mainland but it was no better than the catawba area.


----------



## bassmastermjb

Fished yesterday with deckman and his buddy Ed out of Crane Creek.Marked alot of fish, but only managed a couple undersized eyes all day, same as deckman.Ed took us to school catching 8 eyes, only 2 legal size.Fish were real spooky.Any movement of the lures would scare the fish off, nothing like the hard chargers they had Mon & Tues.Had to downsize to a #3 pimple to get a bite...........Mark


----------



## fatkid

went out of catawba yesturday with fellow ogf'er joewallguy and billonthehill . great day to be on the big lake and it was my first so very interesting to see that there was that many crazy people on that lake like us . I always wanted to try it but never wanted to go polar bear swimming. the ice was very tite and thick for you guys that are having the idea to go but scared try to find one of these guys on here that have been up there . joewallguy was a great help thanks man it was a pleasure fishing with you hopefully we get to hit it agian. well onto our fishing report . I would love to say that we found the majic spot but we did not . we only got onefish that joewallguy caught late in the day about 500 aclock we also had a bite or two as the sun started to go down . we didnt even mark any fish and didnt see anyone else catching to much either . But it sure was a great day on the big lake .


----------



## joewallguy

Yeah tough day for sure yesterday. Really wished I could have put fatkid and his bud on some fish??? We hd a great time all the less. Funny how one day fish are bitting great and gone the next? We put about 7 or 8 miles on fatkids quad and moved around looking for bitters. Could not even find fish? Only marked 2 all day. Sure was not for lack of effort. We talked to several people and only heard of 1 fish on the ice. Talked to a guy in the lot that got 2. Not great for a group of 4 that seemed to know what they were doing by the equipment they had.

Heard a few were being caught off middlebass but we did not make the long drive into the islands. I am not that experienced and would want to make that trip with someone who is for the first time. 
Tried everything in my box and every different approch. Kinda hard to tell what and how they want it when you cant even get a few lookers.
Missed one and landed a 6/7 pounder around 5 to knock off the skunk.

Was anyone getting them out there yesterday? Also heard a guy had a few fishing right close to mouse island.

Thanks fatkid for dragging my arse around the ice all day. I owe you one. I'll get you out on the boat this year to see if we cant fill your freezer with some walleye along with all that deer.


----------



## Net

Ying6 sent me this pic from his camera phone just a little while ago. I asked him if he was fishing in the passage or out west. His reply -- out west.


----------



## Lightman

It was a slow day again today - at least for me - got one nice one no bites other than that whatsoever. 

I talked to one guy who somehow got himself over a school of perch..said he lost half his minnows to them biting but only had big lures...doh!


----------



## wallydog

Fished out of Catawba today 2.5 north west and pulled 3 and lost 3 and my Bud got 1.
slow day.caught 2 on small green buckshot and 1 on a blue silver croc spoon.
Also caught a smelt i think.All the years fishing Erie never seen one 
Nice day out there today 







[/IMG] 







[/IMG]


----------



## hearttxp

island troller said:


> The DNR drove a Ranger all the way out to South Bass/Rattlesnake area from catawba to check everyone. I thought the State always said that the ice is never save to be on.


Us Too ! We had the DNR checking us out Tuesday about 5 1/2 miles out at Crane Creek !! On a 4 wheeler pulling a ice shanty.


----------



## KaGee

What did it smelt like??
Sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## wallydog

KaGee said:


> What did it smelt like??
> Sorry, couldn't resist...


Watermellon


----------



## captmike

sorry been away from computer, had the wife bring me my laptop tonight. last 3 days been really tough. 30 fish yesterday and 40 fish today with 4 10 pounders. Caught all fish before noon. waited for evening bite and never got it. heard they did elsewhere. guess should have moved instead of waiting to fire up again! will be out all weekend hunting them down. they can't hide from us for long.


----------



## toomuchwork

Was out with my son 4 to 5 miles nw of catawba caught 2 walleye and 2 perch and missed a few - bite was tough 13 hours on the ice, still had a good time - hope today's trip was not the last of the year. Be careful if you go out this weekend - good fishin:G


----------



## captmike

well saturday was last day i took clients. fishing was tough but this happy lady did get a 12.3 pounder. canceled everyone for sunday. I was out checking ice for tv show we filmed monday and tuesday. everything was ok in some areas but far from ok in others. we did get the show in but now its over.








coast guard checking on me sat. took pics and drilled holes so they left.


----------



## Juls

Took a ride over to Catawba this morning....the ice is all broken up. The wind blew piles onto shore too>see pics.
The pics do not give that feeling of "awe" you get when you see it in person though.

There is a lot of open water out there fellas.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

Juls said:


> Took a ride over to Catawba this morning....the ice is all broken up. The wind blew piles onto shore too>see pics.
> The pics do not give that feeling of "awe" you get when you see it in person though.
> 
> There is a lot of open water out there fellas.


Get the boat ready!!!!!!


----------



## ress

AWESOME PICS JULS !!!! Thanks!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Wow Juls have to go check that out!!!!!!!!
Awesome pictures I was really hoping we could possibly get out.... 
Good Luck
CYA Out There
Jonny


----------



## billonthehill

Hey ozzie!!!!!!!


----------

